# x2 in POC this weekend



## chad wright (Nov 29, 2010)

Got a wild hair about 4am sat morning to haul the whaler to POC. Left the house in League City about half passed 4, had the outrage rollin threw the pass by 7:30. Saw quite a few schools but they werent eatn, but when they started it was on. We went 3-5 in about 2 hours they liked the short lines trolling, jumped two casting. I"ll try to post a short video . CAPT CHAD WRIGHT 281-687-4004 video wont upload sorry


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice! Man that looks like fun.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Cool pictures, great trip and thanks for the report. I'll be looking for that school Friday.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Cool.*

Congratulations!!!

Regretably, you may be guthooked like the rest of us and all other fish seem small.

Welcome to the club.

TC


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

*very nice...*

Thats a nice catch there! cant wait to get my engines finished and hit the open water! 
Good to see your still doin your thang! 
Aaron s.


----------

